# Guess my breed (mix)!!!



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Meet Jackson!! The newest member of the pack, a rescue from the animal shelter. They told me he's a fila brasiliero but I don't see it... I'm thinking boxer/ lab mix haha

Any ideas?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a cutie and lovely colouring.

(BTW Brazilian Filas are a banned breed in New Zealand along with APBT, Dogo Argentino, Japanese Tosa and another Italian sounding one)


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

mismarked lab?


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

Beautiful pup! Enjoy him!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

He looks like a boxer/mastiff mix, I've seen at the dog park


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I can see where you would get boxer/lab. He has a very lab shaped head and those colorings are very common amongst boxers. I've been seeing more and more mixes like that lately.


----------



## rawforlife00 (Oct 27, 2014)

I love those coats. Looks like a healthy dog. Take good care of him. I know you will!


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

What a cute and new colored dog. I think it is the mix of pug and dalmeshian. By seeing him I think that you are taking a good care of your dog.


----------



## msmae08 (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like my boys.. too cute! Boxer, Pit Bull, Lab or Mastiff??


----------



## msmae08 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lab/Pit (supposedly)..


----------

